# I'm very late in sharing my twin Finn babies



## parjackson (Oct 3, 2011)

We had two little surprises in our back field last month - ram and ewe twins from our girl, Marmalade.  We thought she was infertile, as she had been exposed many times.  We had no clue she was even pregnant.  DH came home from work and went to take some water out to the flock.  He sent our eldest child back to the house with the news.  I was shaking like a leaf for the next three hours.  

They were tiny because their mama hadn't been getting any extra grain (since we didn't know she needed it).  Marmalade had no udder to speak of (she still doesn't and it's a month later).  The babies were too short to nurse, so we did night time trips to the barn to hold them up to nurse.  The babies did great and are healthy and adorable.  

The ram is Goliath and the ewe is little Meadow.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Oct 3, 2011)

awwwww!  I'm glad they are doing great!


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 3, 2011)

They are tiny!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 4, 2011)

They were teensy!  Do you have any current pics?


----------



## finns&fjords (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations!! And happy to see someone else on here with Finns!! I have a few in OR. Where are you located?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2011)

What little cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## parjackson (Oct 7, 2011)

We are in NE Ohio.  

I hope to get some updated pics soon.  (If I can ever find that darned camera)....

Thank you for enjoying the babies!


----------

